# Wanted a dog with more prey and I got it!!



## Brian Anderson (Dec 2, 2010)

want real prey drive ?? :smile:


----------



## Mike Valente (Sep 14, 2010)

Where do I send my pup deposit????


----------



## Jeff Oehlsen (Apr 7, 2006)

The skirt and wal mart shirt look is a good one for you.


----------



## Gerry Grimwood (Apr 2, 2007)

I'd be worried more about that free ranging rooster in the background.


----------



## Brian Anderson (Dec 2, 2010)

Jeff Oehlsen said:


> The skirt and wal mart shirt look is a good one for you.


I thought the skirt brought out my inner "dogman" LMAO and that shirt is a limited edition (on sale)


----------



## Brian Anderson (Dec 2, 2010)

Mike Valente said:


> Where do I send my pup deposit????


Mike these are available only to tribal working homes. (and you have to have the skirt too!!)


----------



## Joby Becker (Dec 13, 2009)

speed and prey is good....but....

I like to opt for more power and manstopping ability....


----------



## Harry Keely (Aug 26, 2009)

Is that one of those tiger lion mixes Joby, those things are fringing huge


----------



## Laura Bollschweiler (Apr 25, 2008)

That chick kinda looks like the one with the mastiff.


----------



## susan tuck (Mar 28, 2006)

Oh yeah, didn't she get married?


----------



## Roger Yost (Dec 26, 2009)

They are good with kids too !


----------



## Brian Anderson (Dec 2, 2010)

AWWWW how sweet ... \\/


----------



## Oluwatobi Odunuga (Apr 7, 2010)

susan tuck said:


> Oh yeah, didn't she get married?


Sorry to sound naive but are these edited pictures- the mastiff, and the hyena also?


----------



## Adi Ibrahimbegovic (Nov 21, 2008)

yes. With a computer program called photoshop. if you look at the picture again with the couple a horse and a dog, the dog has a very weird shadow on the ground.



Oluwatobi Odunuga said:


> Sorry to sound naive but are these edited pictures- the mastiff, and the hyena also?


----------



## maggie fraser (May 30, 2008)

Oluwatobi Odunuga said:


> Sorry to sound naive but are these edited pictures- the mastiff, and the hyena also?


No, at least not the one with the hyena.

The hyena one is a group of travelling entertainers in Nigeria, they 'perform' with hyenas and baboons.

http://www.indyarocks.com/videos/Hyena-Men-of-Nigeria-799009


----------



## Joby Becker (Dec 13, 2009)

yes LIGER...

not edited...I don't think anyway...



















the NEO, I would bet it is fake.....but who knows.. those people could be super small too...guy could be 5'2 and weigh 100, horse could be really small too..










the masitff (bullmastiff) ...who knows...there are some huge headed dogs out there..and that girl could be tiny...with the dog slightly forward from her.
you have seen fishing pictures that make fish look alot bigger by putting them forward...

this pic is NOT edited at all, just the way it came out..


----------



## Oluwatobi Odunuga (Apr 7, 2010)

Adi Ibrahimbegovic said:


> yes. With a computer program called photoshop. if you look at the picture again with the couple a horse and a dog, the dog has a very weird shadow on the ground.


 
Thanks. Yh i know photoshop, didn't know it could do stuff like this. I'm from Nigeria, when i was younger i used to see hyenas muzzled and babboons also. Never imagined they could be tamed. Pretty cool stuff.


----------



## susan tuck (Mar 28, 2006)

Oluwatobi Odunuga said:


> Sorry to sound naive but are these edited pictures- the mastiff, and the hyena also?


Yes, the one of the couple with horse & dog I included as a joke, no doubt, it's photoshopped. The pictures with the hyenas are real. You can read about the hyena pictures here: http://pictureyear.blogspot.com/2007/12/pieter-hugo.html


----------



## Thomas Barriano (Mar 27, 2006)

maggie fraser said:


> The hyena one is a group of travelling entertainers in Nigeria, they 'perform' with hyenas and baboons.]


Between performances do they send out emails offering to share the millions of dollars they have, if you just provide your bank account information? ;-)


----------

